# Pirates on US/Mexico border.... no, seriously



## WhiteMoose (May 21, 2010)

Just a heads up to anyone fishing our southern border. 

https://www.brownsvilleherald.com/articles/robbing-112343-cartel-zapata.html


----------



## shamoo (May 21, 2010)

What the hay!!!!! Sounds like the anglers have to trade their bass boats in for a PT Boat.


----------



## DocWatson (May 22, 2010)

No need to get a new boat 'moo. Just retro fit one of these guys into your boat and replace the gun with a sawed off 10 guage. :twisted:


----------



## FishingBuds (May 22, 2010)

LOL, pirates better be carefull holding up fisherman :LOL2: 

Lets see we already deal with theft and crazy nuts at fishen holes [-X 

most of us are rednecks(we use cool whip bowls for dishes)

And whats the other one :?: Oh ye, :USA1: AMERICAN THAT PACKS HEAT :twisted: 

I hope we see real soon a few pirates snubbed out by fisherman in the papers :LOL2: 


Sap Suckers :x


----------



## Waterwings (May 22, 2010)

Put a couple of these boats on the water there, and the pirates may have second thoughts :twisted:


----------



## shamoo (May 22, 2010)

Id like to see a couple of those pirates in the ER with a few rapala DT's empaled in their face or a 4/0 hook with a JD Fatboy hanging from it.


----------



## shamoo (May 22, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> Put a couple of these boats on the water there, and the pirates may have second thoughts :twisted:


LMAO!!!!Just another day TROLLING on the water, wonder if this is BassMasters Lake X?


----------



## shamoo (May 22, 2010)

DocWatson said:


> No need to get a new boat 'moo. Just retro fit one of these guys into your boat and replace the gun with a sawed off 10 guage. :twisted:


Doc, that will work, :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (May 22, 2010)

shamoo said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Put a couple of these boats on the water there, and the pirates may have second thoughts :twisted:
> ...




Lol, could be  . When these guys talk about mounting "rocket launchers" on their rig, they don't mean the kind that holds a fishing rod 8) 



HooYah! Go Navy SEALs ! 8)


----------



## tincansailor (May 24, 2010)

Well, it is not surprising that it has finally happened. This kind of thing is not going to stop until the Mexican govt. gets a handle on everything. There is so much corruption down there that it is not going to stop for a long, long time, if ever. The border has become a war zone and apparently there is nothing being done on either side of the border. I grew up on the border and there has always been stuff like this going on but it has really gotten bad lately. Personally, there is no way that I would go down there, I don't care how big the fish are. It is truely a sad day that a fishing outing might cost somebody to be murdered just because they are in a part of a lake that authorities will not go into.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 24, 2010)

obama will probably apologize to mexico for their troubles......




> most of us are rednecks(we use cool whip bowls for dishes)



so thats how yuns can tell?? :LOL2: 

that would be alittle sketchy going out there. I'd be packin more than my pistol is your up against guys w/ ar15's


----------



## Nevillizer (May 24, 2010)

I had this on the original USS Clarence, I guess It'll be making the transition to the new rig. 8)


----------



## biggun1979 (May 30, 2010)

we all need a canon on owr boat pirats or big fish whatever comes first
:LOL2:


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (May 30, 2010)

Anyone seen one of the military Evinrudes that can run on any type of fuel? I was browsing through their website and those looked aweome.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Oct 4, 2010)

Things have escalated a bit.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/10/04/warnings-texas-falcon-lake-place-officials-say/

FTA: "Prior to last week, the most recent occurred on Aug. 31, when authorities say pirates aboard a small boat with "Game Wardin" written on its side, in duct-tape lettering, tried to intercept a Texas fisherman."


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 4, 2010)

Just let them try to board the boat while I'm casting something with treble hooks on it. Anyone that has fished with me before can verify that is far more dangerous than a few measly AR15's :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Oct 4, 2010)

Pirates? That is what some call catfish bait, right? That is what may happen to them if they mess with the wrong fisherman.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 4, 2010)

KMixson said:


> Pirates? That is what some call catfish bait, right? That is what may happen to them if they mess with the wrong fisherman.



While that sounds pretty manly, I don't think that your average anglers are going to be any match for a boat load of people with automatic weapons.


----------



## breachless (Oct 4, 2010)

I am surprised we aren't hearing stories about vigilante's going after these jackasses... It IS Texas we are talking about afterall. I won't lie: I would love to read a story about some guys going out there and taking these low-life morons down.


----------



## lbursell (Oct 4, 2010)

breachless said:


> I am surprised we aren't hearing stories about vigilante's going after these jackasses... It IS Texas we are talking about afterall. I won't lie: I would love to read a story about some guys going out there and taking these low-life morons down.



I'd love to agree with you, but in our current, unfortunate reality, if you were to successfully use firearms to resist being robbed or worse by some of these low lifes, our government would probably insist that you be extradited to Mexico where you would live the rest of your very short life in a Mexican prison that is completely ruled by one of the cartels.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 4, 2010)

I spoke to a gal who guides on Falcon about that very thing. If you are fishing the mexican side and are armed, it's a big no/no. You can fish the texas side all you want and be armed to the teeth, but as soon as you go to mexico's water armed, well, you can understand the problem. 

I asked if she could just outrun them. Of course, her friends that were robbed didn't know the bad guys were bad guys, till they were on them and drew guns out. How would you like to be on a guided fishing trip just to be robbed of all your cash? Yikes. The only good thing now is that no one has been kidnapped (yet).


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 4, 2010)

Latest casualty:

https://www.whnt.com/news/nationworld/sns-ap-us-border-lake-shooting,0,51067.story


----------



## brmurray (Oct 4, 2010)

why don't we just take the lake and make it U.S. Territorial waters. Where was that used aircraft carrier ad..... :twisted:


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 5, 2010)

Simple solution. Notify the Mexican authorities to control their citizens or we will and then put 2 or 3 unmanned, armed drones over the lake with high res cameras and as soon as a camera picks up any boat with armed occupants, all the drones fire on the craft and take it out.

Do that once or twice and the pirates will think twice before they launch on that lake again. Low cost, effective and simple. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 5, 2010)

DocWatson said:


> Simple solution. Notify the Mexican authorities to control their citizens or we will and then put 2 or 3 unmanned, armed drones over the lake with high res cameras and as soon as a camera picks up any boat with armed occupants, all the drones fire on the craft and take it out.
> 
> Do that once or twice and the pirates will think twice before they launch on that lake again. Low cost, effective and simple. :wink:




That would be great OJT for new UAV operators before they use their skills elsewhere


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 5, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> obama will probably apologize to mexico for their troubles......
> 
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## azekologi (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm going undercover as one of _them_ for a sting operation...

...who's with me?


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 6, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > Simple solution. Notify the Mexican authorities to control their citizens or we will and then put 2 or 3 unmanned, armed drones over the lake with high res cameras and as soon as a camera picks up any boat with armed occupants, all the drones fire on the craft and take it out.
> ...


Excellent point !!!! =D> I completely overlooked that benefit. #-o :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 6, 2010)

> I'm going undercover as one of them for a sting operation...
> 
> ...who's with me?



LOL :LOL2: :LOL2: . they'll never tell your american i promise

again, our president is to busy golfing and kissing other countrys ass's to worry about america


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 7, 2010)

This is not good.Another one possibly dead.

https://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101007/ap_on_re_us/us_border_lake_shooting


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 7, 2010)

crazymanme2 said:


> This is not good.Another one possibly dead.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101007/ap_on_re_us/us_border_lake_shooting



It's the same person. Mexico is just now getting around to acting like they are interested.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Oct 12, 2010)

Update. Woah. 

https://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/10/12/texas.falcon.lake.head/index.html


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2010)

That's not good at all. I personally feel that if we (the USA) doesn't do something soon to get a handle on this now, that it will only escalate further. Trying not to get political here, but when our citizens are being harrassed, robbed, killed, it's time to send them (the bad guys) a very distinct message, and i don't mean some lame letter or meeting over a friggin' beer.


----------



## perchin (Oct 12, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> crazymanme2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not good.Another one possibly dead.
> ...



not that I don't think there is a problem that needs to be stopped...... but I don't buy this woman's story for a second. I've read over 3 renditions of her story, and it keeps changing.... They used to live on the mexican side, and were well aware of the situation, and were warned ahead of time to stay out of there..... she keeps saying on their boat... then jetski... they were surrounded by boats and open-fired on.... but she got away unharmed...hmmm... not to mention they apparently can catch up to 70mph jetski's and surround them... nor does she seem all to sad about it all... now his family seem very upset by all this... I think she offed him, or they are trying to pull off some insurance scam... you heard it here first..


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 12, 2010)

Perchin - did you read the link? The lead investigator from Mexico is dead now.... Something is going on there.


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 12, 2010)

perchin said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > crazymanme2 said:
> ...




I said the same when she first got on the air waves about it, that was my first wanrning sign, but its been on The Blaze.com from the beginning and its always lead into doubt on her story, but there has been some intresting break thrus to support her story here in the pass 24hrs, one is being pulled over before the trip and they have both jet skis on car cam, so who knows where this story will go now?


----------



## perchin (Oct 12, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Perchin - did you read the link? The lead investigator from Mexico is dead now.... Something is going on there.



Ummmmm...... did you read the beginning line of my post?


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 12, 2010)

perchin said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Perchin - did you read the link? The lead investigator from Mexico is dead now.... Something is going on there.
> ...


sorry, didn't mean for that to come off mean. Please accept my apologies.

It seems like there is more truth to her story if others are dying who are supposed to be helping her.


----------



## lbursell (Oct 13, 2010)

Her story may, or may not, be true. The real, undisputed facts here are: 1) the cartels are out of control; 2) U.S. citizens have been killed on both sides of the border, all along the length of the border; and 3) the U.S. government has steadfastly and consistently failed to take effective action. 

The solution: 1) Secure the border.
2) The drug warlords consider violence as just another tool in their toobox.
They grew up on violence and have zero hesitation to use it. The only 
way to get through to them is to bring hell on earth to their door step and
through the door. 

Politically Incorrect, I know. Just .02 from a guy who lives in Texas and knows a (very) little about gangs and what drives them.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 13, 2010)

What really makes this so hard to fathom is how would this story be taken if it happened in the states? Local law and govt. getting assassinated over drugs...

Seems that that lake is a conduit for drugs and it should be patrolled, UAV's or even shore cameras with DEA or even military intercepts. A couple high profile stops would shut down most of the cross water traffic although it'd be hard since even a high powered bass boat could cross the three mile wide lake in under two minutes.

For the girl, I think it's just about impossible to collect insurance without a death certificate.

Jamie


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 13, 2010)

I say a few 'sting' operations are in order. Set up a couple in a boat as decoys, kill a few bad guys, thin out the troublemakers. The one thing criminals fear more than anytyhing is being dead. Time to put the fear of God in them.


----------



## perchin (Oct 13, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> I say a few 'sting' operations are in order. Set up a couple in a boat as decoys, kill a few bad guys, thin out the troublemakers. The one thing criminals fear more than anytyhing is being dead. Time to put the fear of God in them.



ditto...


Ranchero50 said:


> For the girl, I think it's just about impossible to collect insurance without a death certificate.



yep.... I used to sell Life Insurance.... its not impossible to obtain a death certificate without a body though.. :wink:


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 13, 2010)

Bring back Buford Pusser!


----------



## Nevillizer (Oct 13, 2010)

The problems here are numerous. A large factor is that one of these cartel gangs (Zetas) is made up of a former Mexican Special Forces detachment. Now, I know that seems like a contradiction in terms (Mexican Special Forces) but these guys received training stateside from the US DOD in hopes of aiding the Mexican military to improve their abilities and allow them to go back and train themselves. 

They should just put out a couple of Coast Guard Gunboats on the lake and be done with it.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 18, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> They should just put out a couple of Coast Guard Gunboats on the lake and be done with it.



Yes, absolutely, they should bring back the Tinboat Navy. :USA1: Those boys could get a handle on those thugs in short order.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 22, 2010)

If we know this lake is being used to transport drugs, than why the heck didnt we (US) do anything about it. BULLCRAP!!!!, as soon as the boats cross into US territory sink it, let the bass feed on da weed, get the munchies and tight lines my friends, just dont look for any acrobatic jumps, bass will be lethargic. :mrgreen:


----------

